# New Boarder... from FL



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

Seems like you're in the right track...what part of FL are you from? My ex lives in Jacksonville.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm.. how about cheyenne... or nicki since that seems like a florida name.. 

I need to name my board.. I think it'll be shelby.. one of my ex's, I'd like to stomp her face in... anyways.. uhm tbh just browse the forums man we are always asking questions to the more experienced riders and sharing what we learn, it's a really friendly community...... so welcome boss


----------



## s.cho912 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea, my friend suggested i name her Ho because I ride her all the time. 
Im from S Florida, a little north of Miami. 
Thanks for the advice, very appreciated


----------

